# (San Diego) SUV flies off SR-56, kills cyclist on bike path



## hodad200 (Mar 31, 2010)

these types of accidents scare the bejeezus out of me. both the cyclist and driver were traveling eastbound, so it's doubtful the cyclist knew the car was coming at him. 


SUV veers off SR56, bicyclist killed
By Susan Shroder8:50 p.m., May 31, 2011
One bicyclist was killed and another was seriously injured Tuesday night when the driver of a sport-utility vehicle veered off eastbound state Route 56 in Rancho Peñasquitos and into a bike path.

The accident happened about 6:20 p.m. between Camino Del Sur and Black Mountain Road. 

Witnesses reported that driver of the SUV, a woman who was not immediately identified, was trying to transition from the No. 2 lane into the No. 1 lane when she lost control and the SUV veered to the right, up a grassy embankment and plowed through the chain-link fence and onto the bike path, said CHP Sgt. John Tyler. The SUV landed on its side.

One bicylist, a man described as being in his 30s or 40s, died at the scene, Tyler said. The other cyclist, also a man believed to be in his 30s or 40s, was transported to a hospital with life-threatening injuries.

Tyler said the driver also was taken to a hospital. Authorities had not yet talked to her and Tyler said he did not know her condition. An adult male passenger also was in the SUV. His condition was not immediately known.

The cause of the accident was being investigated, Tyler said. The woman was believed to have been driving at freeway speeds, and it was not yet known if drugs or alcohol were a factor, he said.

The bicyclists were also going east and were hit from behind, he said. Both were wearing helmets.

The No. 2 and 3 lanes of the freeway were closed for about 90 minutes, causing a major eastbound traffic backup.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Just saw this I ride through there quite abit so this really bothers me.... RIP


----------



## goooo (Mar 25, 2008)

oh man. I ride that path at least twice a week after work. The only reason I didn't ride today was because my company is hosting its biggest conference this week in SD and I've been too busy to get out. I always think about that scenario -- out of control car off the freeway -- when I'm riding there. It finally happened. So sad.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

"Both were wearing helmets."

I'm soooo glad the reported included that fact. Those helmets are excellent protection against being hurt by an SUV going freeway speeds.

What a tragedy. Caution wouldn't have prevented this accident, but please, please be careful; it's dangerous out there.


----------



## gearsmith (Jul 7, 2006)

I've ridden this path several times a week for years now. Every once in a while you'll see parts of the chain link fence damaged and skid marks on the bike path from where someone just could not be bothered to pay attention to their driving. One afternoon a few years back, I came across a car still sitting in the bike path having crashed through during the afternoon commute (again, eastbound but further to the west about half way in between Camino Del Sur and Carmel Valley Road).

I've often thought about this scenario while riding and have always thought that they should place those concrete barriers in between the ice plant and chain link fence. Hopefully that would keep this from ever happening again.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, that is insane. I have ridden that path a number of times while visiting SD. Just the chain link fence and cars going freeway speeds always made me nervous. At least if I am riding on the street I don't have a false sense of security like that path creates. RIP to the rider who died and prayers go out to both of the families.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rward325 said:


> Wow, that is insane. I have ridden that path a number of times while visiting SD. Just the chain link fence and cars going freeway speeds always made me nervous. At least if I am riding on the street I don't have a false sense of security like that path creates. RIP to the rider who died and prayers go out to both of the families.


Terrible accident. We are not safe anywhere, and there are things we just cannot control. I happen to know the rider who got killed personally, I rode with him on group rides - he is a competitive cyclist, who won 40+ age group in local races. I just cannot imagine what it's like to go out for an easy spin along bike path and never coming back.


----------



## gearsmith (Jul 7, 2006)

A buddy of mine called last night to tell me the news. He was worried because he knows how often I'm on this path. He actually knows someone who knows the female SUV driver. I'll be interested to know what the story with her is. If I find out, I'll post it.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe we could start a petition to the county to place jersey barriers in at least the most exposed areas?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I ride this bike path weekly. It is also shared by dogwalkers, joggers and families with strollers. Could have been anyone who was hit out there. Very sad news.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

What a random bummer. Too bad it was the cyclists whose number came up.

The first thing that responders need to do is secure the driver's cell phone in a plastic bag and immediately note the time of day (as well as tend to the injured). That way investigators can see what possible cell phone activity may have taken place. Cell phones are becoming the biggest hazard in our lives. That's why it's illegal to talk on one and drive unless hands free, in California. I can't say that's the cause in this incident, but the probability is high. Too bad there's no enforcement.


----------



## hodad200 (Mar 31, 2010)

Special Eyes said:


> What a random bummer. Too bad it was the cyclists whose number came up.
> 
> The first thing that responders need to do is secure the driver's cell phone in a plastic bag and immediately note the time of day (as well as tend to the injured). That way investigators can see what possible cell phone activity may have taken place. Cell phones are becoming the biggest hazard in our lives. That's why it's illegal to talk on one and drive unless hands free, in California. I can't say that's the cause in this incident, but the probability is high. Too bad there's no enforcement.


they don't need the phone to track the usage. that can be done with a faxed copy of a warrant.

the deceased is nick venuto, a 40 year old dad of two kids. 
the other cylist is in critical condition. he's the head of the ymca in san diego. he's competed in TT's/Ironman.


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

I live about 5 miles from there and ride that path all the time. It does seem like long odds to be hit out there, but it isn't as improbable as it seems. It was bound to happen sooner or later.

I'm usually one of the only riders out there on a Monday morning. I've seen 5 or 6 places (maybe more) since this new bike path has opened where a car has come off the freeway and crashed through the fence and gone through the bike lane. I always figured it happened over the weekend with some kids racing at 3:00am. Scary as heck to imagine it happening when you are on the path. 

The cell phone thing is an entire different story. The law is a joke. The only people complying are the people that were safe and courteous in the first place. The same dangerous and distracted drivers whom the law was written for are still the ones using their phones. I see them each and every day, talking and laughing on their phones, totally oblivious or not interested in being bothered by the new law.

How does one prove that the diver wasn't on her bluetooth or using the speaker if the phone records show she was on a call at that time?

The whole things really sucks, I was nauseous the entire day after I heard about it. My condolences to the riders and the family of those involved. We really need some tough protection for cyclists.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*jeez near Black Mountain road*

there's barriers there
had to be here since it says she went up an embankment


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I ride this route frequently on my mid-week training ride. The day of this accident I decided not to ride as I was recovering form too much tennis over the weekend. If I did, I would have been on the bike path - at the location of the accident - at approximately the same time as it occurred! My prayers go the deceased family...and for a speedy recovery for the injured rider.


----------



## gearsmith (Jul 7, 2006)

A memorial ride is being planned. Check the following website:

descenders.org/Memorial.html


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

gearsmith said:


> A memorial ride is being planned. Check the following website:
> 
> descenders.org/Memorial.html



Scary, I ride that path all the time.

Thanks for the link to the memorial ride


----------

